# hood quantum 82 question



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi ALL
Quantum from Usa or europe have different hood?

How looks hood from another side, somebody have any pics?
I asking because I saw in etka small pieces 7D & 7E (i dont have those pieces :/)








Whether it is the stock hood from quantum 82?








I want put plastic hood trims and i dont know now what I shoud: make loonger hood or put those 2 plastick under the hood trims

I taked off rubber trim (quantum 85-88 and now hmmm










































help me


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: hood quantum 82 question (skopek)*

I have no idea what you should do, but that is a GREAT LOOKING car!


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: hood quantum 82 question (VW Nevada)*

Beautiful car.

Very Hood!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The pieces that you have circled over-the 4 headlight plastic trim is supported by a bit of metal that is riveted into the hood.


----------

